# Scary moment with a wasp!



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Last night I was going upstairs and I found a massive wasp on the landing. Tosca was watching the insect from a distance. However, Suzie was right up next to it pawing it. It wasn't flying but buzzing angrily and crawling around. It was very scary. Luckily no one was stung. I honestly think Suzie would have eaten it given half a chance. I managed to get it under a cup and out into the garden. What a nightmare!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohh thats scary! Cats seem to have to fear with things smaller than them, no matter how dangerous! I dont know how many times ive walked outside and caught Mystery trying to eat a bug he caught in the grass when i let him out. One time i told him to drop it and it was a huge spider! I was like, jeez, dont play with that! >_< 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL I can see all the "players" in that arena of action now! Sorry didn't mean to laugh, but I do know what it's like. Belle is my official bee eater. Sadie doesn't mind the odd one every now and again to round out the spiders, I suppose.

I happened to see one day when Belle was obviously stung on her paw, she gave the paw a shake then kept licking it for a few minutes off and on but STILL focused on the bee! lol She eventually got it, then proceeded to chomp on it. He paw never swelled up like a golf ball, which surprised me.
I know when B.B. got stung, yearrrrsss ago, she had the biggest club foot LOL. She slept the whole day, then got up the next day like nothing happened.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Aww poor BB! Mystery sounds cute chasing bugs in the garden Britty.

I have to admit if we ever get a spider in the bath. I pick up Susan, drop her in the tub and leave her there for a few minutes. I come back and theres no more spider! Wasps scare me a lot more than spiders, I think probably because spiders arn't poisonous here.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Good thinking, getting it under a cup! Did you put anything over it? Once, I had a Yellowjacket in my apartment. I shkooshed it with shaving cream, put it on a paper plate, then tossed it outside. She freed herself, then buzzed on!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

bluemilk said:


> I shkooshed it with shaving cream, put it on a paper plate, then tossed it outside. She freed herself, then buzzed on!


Thats good thinking xD i need to remember this next time one finds its way into our home. I cant stand bees >_< 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

